

Plan: Organize your life - DAddYE
http://www.getplan.co

======
wingworks
Why did this only get 1 point? It's one of the first todo / organize your life
type tools that I've actually used in a long time.

------
goduckgo
The contrast on almost everything on this page is very low. Apart from that
it's pretty sexy.

